# My wife and I just had a baby and she wants to seperate



## Cajun Hunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Well let me tell you a little about myself,I was a single father of one boy who is now * before I met my wife,her and I met two and a half years ago,she had just gotten out of a bad relationship and I havent been in one in sometime. We started dating when I found out she had lost her dad less than a year before. Her and I dated a few times before I introduced my son to her,i knew form the first few weeks that I loved her and she said the same to me. I met her family and she met mine but i have a family that isint really close,she was 23 and i was 26 when we met. Well a year went by and I asked her to marry me,she was thrilled!!! We flew to Las Vegas with a couple that were friends with to get married. Soon after our marrage we bought a buisness and not more than 4 months went by after the marrage when we decided to have a baby. She got preg and everything went fine,I did everything by the book ,treated her great and took care of her in every way huminally possible. The relationship that she has with my son is a great one,he calls her mom and all!!! Im a wonderfuil dad and an outstanding husband always putting the familyu first,the preg went great ,full of love and confidence in both of us about having a family together,her family loved the fact that she finally met someone worth having and they love me sooo much and i love them too,I never had a family like this one so its great to me and my son. So now we had the baby and shes 8 months old,shes a great kid,a beautiful girl,anyways,the few days we were in the hospital after her c section she cried alot an said she didnt know what to do... all of that seemed to clear up but now 8 months later she saying she wants to seperate that shes not in love with me anymore and she dosent know what she wants anymore,she tells me that ive dont her nothing wrong and I really dont think im the problem but she insist that she wants to seperate,shes been seeing a theropist for a few months now and it dosent seem to be helping OBVIOUSLY. I dont know what more to do and she tells me there is no more that i can do,she loves me and cares about me and my son too but just wants to see if she can do it all on her own,I get an appartment but didnt move out yet,im having a hard time wanting to walk away. pleae help,i dont want to lose the most precious thing to me which is my family....


----------



## Cajun Hunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Really no one replyed me,I can really use ANY advice you got!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

It will pick up in a little while CH, just be patient and wait. I'm new and not the one to give you the nuances into your relationship. Help will be on it's way....


----------

